# LEEK meet 25th March 6pm + Curry @ 3pm



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 25th March at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 
Yes whatever you want (Excluding king prawn dishes) and as much as you want  










Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Donners
4. dave_uk
5. KevtoTTy
6. renton72
7. Hallsie
8. Sup3rfly + Friend
9. genocidalduck
10. 


Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Donners
4. dave_uk
5. KevtoTTy
6. renton72
7. Hallsie
8. Sup3rfly + Friend
9. genocidalduck
10. RayRush1
11. a18eem (playing discus)
12.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Go on then John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Go on then John


Now are you sure? :roll: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then John
> ...


Yep its a long gap and i will of saved enough money to put some petrol in did a good third of a tank in 60 miles this afternoon/evening


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG thats like 6 weeks away :?

Put me down for both please 

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> OMG thats like 6 weeks away :?
> 
> Put me down for both please
> 
> dave_uk


Have one on the 11th as well.I'll be in scotland,i'll watch via webcam :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me please John for Curry and meet, along as you can guarantee all the fun happens BEFORE I decide to leave :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down please john.

Curry and Bluey


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down please john.
> 
> Curry and Bluey


I'll ask if they can do a low fat one for ya next time!  :wink:

Still think the mixed grill is the best option


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys....this one is on my diary......put me in for the lot....
jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hi guys....this one is on my diary......put me in for the lot....
> jose


I'll give you a shout the day before :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

good idea...
see ya John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> good idea...
> see ya John


Ok mate :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Look who got married last Thursday :wink:










And of course he couldn't resist it :roll: :wink:










Congratulations Stu!  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My congratulation to Stu and his new wife


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Well done Stu....hope you guys had a fantastic day...Congratulations
see you soon
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

2nd hand EVO for sale Tony...may need a bit of cleaning up ewwww


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> 2nd hand EVO for sale Tony...may need a bit of cleaning up ewwww


No good for me mate My missus would always suspect there had been another bird in it ........ :-|

I'll get my coat


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd hand EVO for sale Tony...may need a bit of cleaning up ewwww
> ...


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is it still 3 weeks away :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Is it still 3 weeks away :roll:


We could always have a pre-leek meet  :wink:

Its up to you!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still 3 weeks away :roll:
> ...


Sounds good, when where


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Actually John i would like to speak to you about my Wife's ring  ......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.wedding ring what were you thinking :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Don't know what your on about!  :roll: :wink:










Can't do much with the rings at the mo mate.My usual supplier has shut for a while :? 
what were you after exactly?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i maybe there. In my new car

A3 sportback :x


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> i maybe there. In my new car
> 
> A3 sportback :x


    

Stus getting a brand new one of those for work i think.
He's got a rover 75 in light gold at the mo :lol: i call him granded when he drives it :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll be there for bluewater 

And on the second page  that's not right!! Where is everyone


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> I'll be there for bluewater
> 
> And on the second page  that's not right!! Where is everyone


We'll ive been away for a few days in good old scotland again


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm getting "curry" withdrawl simptoms......even my car doesnt run right....

must get rid of that pink pussy on the left....


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> i maybe there. In my new car
> 
> A3 sportback :x


Me too, I will be there in my M3 :wink:

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > i maybe there. In my new car
> ...


Nice! 8)

Jandrews has just bought one too,he said he'll pop down in his when he picks it up.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Me too, I will be there in my M3 :wink:
> 
> dave_uk


Any mods planned Dave ? would sound even more awesome with a Miltek :twisted:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi to everone !
I have been so busy.. sorry I haven't posted.
Put me down for the pub please John.
Looks like there are a few new cars around...better watch out at the roundabouts in an M3 , they can be a little twitchy :!: 
Congrats to Stu on his wedding :wink: 
A late happy birthday to Jamie :wink: 
see yah :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi to everone !
> I have been so busy.. sorry I haven't posted.
> Put me down for the pub please John.
> Looks like there are a few new cars around...better watch out at the roundabouts in an M3 , they can be a little twitchy :!:
> ...


Better late than never! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Hi to everone !
> I have been so busy.. sorry I haven't posted.
> Put me down for the pub please John.
> Looks like there are a few new cars around...better watch out at the roundabouts in an M3 , they can be a little twitchy :!:
> ...


I thought you had consumed so many Krispe Kremes that your stomach was so bloated you couldnt reach the keyboard anymore. :wink:


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for the congrats guys.
all a bit last minute, but had a great day..........

itll soon be horns go!!!
ill see if i can get a 'gay' pic of him when he does it!

see ya for curry

stu


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> thanks for the congrats guys.
> all a bit last minute, but had a great day..........
> 
> itll soon be horns go!!!
> ...


No gay pics of me mate! :lol: :wink:

Erm avatar looks a bit odd :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought you had consumed so many Krispe Kremes that your stomach was so bloated you couldnt reach the keyboard anymore. :wink:[/quote]

Funny you say that.... I weighed myself a few days ago and ..I had put on 1/2 a stone!  :x 
So naturally i'm on a diet now.  
No more krispy kremes for at least 2 weeks :!:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[No gay pics of me mate! :lol: :wink:

Erm avatar looks a bit odd :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I'm sure Antony will be along soon with some photoshop artwork


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> [No gay pics of me mate! :lol: :wink:
> 
> Erm avatar looks a bit odd :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm sure Antony will be along soon with some photoshop artwork [/quote]

And someone will be along soon to show you how to use the Quote button :lol: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > [No gay pics of me mate! :lol: :wink:
> ...


And someone will be along soon to show you how to use the Quote button :lol: :wink:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John don't forget to remind Yousif the clocks go forward on Saturday night I'll be Hank Marvin by then and we don't want him turning up at 4pm :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John don't forget to remind Yousif the clocks go forward on Saturday night I'll be Hank Marvin by then and we don't want him turning up at 4pm :roll:


O yeah good job you reminded me  :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John don't forget to remind Yousif the clocks go forward on Saturday night I'll be Hank Marvin by then and we don't want him turning up at 4pm :roll:
> ...


 :wink: Just making sure i get fed John, I haven't had a Ruby for a while


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Not long now Tony calm down mate  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I've been in training this week, last night i had a large mixed grill from my Local Kebab shop, and Lunchtime my boss is buying Pizza's for everyone,

I'm just trying to stretch the old belly as much as possible to fit in more curry on Sunday :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Give my mate Dave here a call on 07804869745 he can give you some tips! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


 Its turned off :-|


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Try him again later.He's probably at work still,chief taster for burger king :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Works now, good to speak to you again John :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Bugger didnt think you'd recognise me with the beard :? :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Att. the curry club!
I have managed to get a ' slip disc ' [email protected]&g painfull !!  :evil: 
I am now able to walk with a walking stick ...will try and get there at the pub.Please dont wait for me at the car park, if I make the roast beef I will see you at the pub. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Att. the curry club!
> I have managed to get a ' slip disc ' [email protected]&g painfull !!  :evil:
> I am now able to walk with a walking stick ...will try and get there at the pub.Please dont wait for me at the car park, if I make the roast beef I will see you at the pub. :wink:


Ouch! did it in my neck last year if you remember.Hope you make it mate but just take it eay if not.Get the missus to run around for ya  :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi mate not gonna be able to make this meet, hired out my car for the weekend to a mate, :? but i will be at the next 1


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Any of your LEEKers possess Vagcom???

My headlamp adjusters seem to be all noise and no action!

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Any of your LEEKers possess Vagcom???
> 
> My headlamp adjusters seem to be all noise and no action!
> 
> Kev


Chris (Renton)has it,give him a pm :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Hi mate not gonna be able to make this meet, hired out my car for the weekend to a mate, :? but i will be at the next 1


Hired it out  ...how much did ya get  :wink:

See ya next month


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate not gonna be able to make this meet, hired out my car for the weekend to a mate, :? but i will be at the next 1
> ...


Enough to pay for my new side skrits to be painted & bounded, oh & he's also paying for the insurance for the weekend 

John do you Know Hoo in chatenden? your part of the woods i belive, anyway we moving there in june, just waiting for the house to be finished being built  

Are all the leeker's going on 1st july to the annual meet, if so anybody want to travel in convoy  8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


Yes mate just up the road from me ...and the curry house! 

You'll be able to meet me and stu in the pub for a beer :wink: www.therailwaytavernhigham.co.uk

I have a few mates that live there too.

Where abouts you moving to in hoo?


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


A new ward home devlopment, used to be some farm or apple orchard searchlight something or other :? Really cant wait its been really nice picking the all the new colours etc.
Got no idea of anything round that at all, at least i no were the pub is no tho


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

There are some nice new houses out there.When you move in take a spin down to Upnor,its nice there.
You also have the new cinema just round the corner too,and dockside outlet centre which is just going through a major redevelopment.

http://www.docksideshopping.co.uk/

http://www.odeon.co.uk/fanatic/film_times/s151/Chatham/

and of course the new dickens world oooooooo :wink: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickens_World


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> There are some nice new houses out there.When you move in take a spin down to Upnor,its nice there.
> You also have the new cinema just round the corner too,and dockside outlet centre which is just going through a major redevelopment.
> 
> http://www.docksideshopping.co.uk/
> ...


Is that all................... have you told him what you've got in your Village ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > There are some nice new houses out there.When you move in take a spin down to Upnor,its nice there.
> ...


My village is just another world altogether  I don't think he's quite ready for that kind of info just yet :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello boys and girls....this time i've remembered..
I will bring a friend to the curry house, and Blue water, but will have to give the pub a miss (musnt push my luck)
cya tomorow guys
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hello boys and girls....this time i've remembered..
> I will bring a friend to the curry house, and Blue water, but will have to give the pub a miss (musnt push my luck)
> cya tomorow guys
> Jose


o jose aprovado vÃª o e seu amigo amanhÃ£


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ah Jose i am in Lisbon on tuesday will have to pick up a few pointers from you


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beeeeeeeer !!

and curry!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beeeeeeeer !!
> 
> and curry!!!


Stu you've seriously gotta sort that avatar! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Oi John estas a dar uns toques na lingua Portuga....
Porreiro, ate amanha
Jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi BAMTT....kool, i'll give you a few dos and donts..and places to check out (wink wink)....i mean.....nice places of historic intrest////
jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Oi John estas a dar uns toques na lingua Portuga....
> Porreiro, ate amanha
> Jose


a aprovaÃ§Ã£o vÃª-o mais tarde hoje meu amigo


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello all!

I'm going to a childrens birthday party today (jelly & ice cream all round!)  so will try and get to the pub some time after eight.

Enjoy the curry which i'm missing out on   and see you all later


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Same for me I'm afraid, no curry  
Will be at Bluey just after 6.

See you then


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guys see you there!

My mate chris is coming with me today...just pre warning you! he's a nut case like me!  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys!
Im not going to risk driving right now, so I will bail out for tonights meet
sorry ! :x 
Have a great time anyway and see you at the next one :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi guys!
> Im not going to risk driving right now, so I will bail out for tonights meet
> sorry ! :x
> Have a great time anyway and see you at the next one :wink:


Ok mate take it easy!!


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> There are some nice new houses out there.When you move in take a spin down to Upnor,its nice there.
> You also have the new cinema just round the corner too,and dockside outlet centre which is just going through a major redevelopment.
> 
> http://www.docksideshopping.co.uk/
> ...


Excellent cheers for that, ester will love that dockside shopping center think i keep that 1 to myself enjoy, the curry n pub while i set here bored   can you find out who's going to Donnington park on july 1st so we could arrange a convoy down there


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > There are some nice new houses out there.When you move in take a spin down to Upnor,its nice there.
> ...


No probs ,there are normally cruises posted on the forum just beforehand.
I did one last year starting from brentwood. 8) there was around 100 of us in convoy by the time we were on the last stretch  8)

When are you supposed to be moving in then?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Just about to leave...........................


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just about to leave...........................


See ya in a bit!! 8)

Roof down i think! 8)


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


2nd week of june if all goes to plan


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

enjoy tonight - can't make it  and have an early start tomorrow :evil:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> enjoy tonight - can't make it  and have an early start tomorrow :evil:


Never mind theres allways next month  22nd April i'll post it in a bit :wink:

Oh yeah and for whoever fancies a laugh! www.danielleandjohn.co.uk feel free to leave a NICE message :roll: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good meet as always

Dave your M3 is awesome, truly awesome,

Chris i will have a look and see what i need to get (shouldn't come to much)

Jose i hope your friend wasn't too bored, at least she knows the pros and cons of fitting FSD's should any of her friends want to know

If anyone wants to borrow the porter cable just let me know


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Na...she was ok....got a bit scared on the drive berween curry and blue water......loved Stu's car, driving her little VW Polo is never gona feel the same !!!!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Good meet as always
> 
> Dave your M3 is awesome, truly awesome,
> 
> ...


Tony,

Ta very much :roll: :roll: :roll:

your tarmac shredding machine is awsome too [smiley=drummer.gif]

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice indeed Mr Dave_uk! Wouldn't have looked so good with geese juice on the front :lol: :lol:

Tony i wouldn't mind borrowing your portacable if poss please


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Very nice indeed Mr Dave_uk! Wouldn't have looked so good with geese juice on the front :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tony i wouldn't mind borrowing your portacable if poss please


Just let me know when John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed Mr Dave_uk! Wouldn't have looked so good with geese juice on the front :lol: :lol:
> ...


cheers matey!!

Ill pick it up whever mate,ill pay for some new pads or whatever gets used up.
You'll have to run me through it though.Or of course pop round for some lunch and guide me through it   :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hope you all had a good meet yesterday!

I couldn't make the pub in the end as the kids party went on a bit later than i thought :? Those little ones don't know when to stop!!

Should be all clear for the next one though


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hope you all had a good meet yesterday!
> 
> I couldn't make the pub in the end as the kids party went on a bit later than i thought :? Those little ones don't know when to stop!!
> 
> Should be all clear for the next one though


Sounds like a LEEK meet to me!!  :lol:

Your on the list for bluey,up for the curry as well??????


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh yes!!

I'll post the same thing in the proper thread!! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Tony

Can you let me know what make of tyres you have currently (unless you have reached the point of having to change all 4 already and wish to donate them to me) as I have decided to get my Comps refurbed.

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Tony
> 
> Can you let me know what make of tyres you have currently (unless you have reached the point of having to change all 4 already and wish to donate them to me) as I have decided to get my Comps refurbed.
> 
> Kev


Take a look around the back roads of bluewater.Theres a fair bit of them spread around there! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Tony
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was going to change them as they are not good at all in cold/wet weather, but now it has warmed up they are great

The tyre itself is a Bridgestone RE070 which you will have to order in advance from most places if they can get them, I had a quote from R.M tyres in Rochester for about Â£80 inc fitting

**edit RM can't get them now, you may need to look at some where that stock track-day tyres :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Tony got my pads and polish in the post yesterday!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Cool


----------

